# Injured Baby Bunny



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

My aunt found this bunny yesterday because he dog was pawing at it and such. He was in the middle of their yard.
I took him out this morning to get an idea of how bad his wounds were, and they were worse then they looked last night.

Near his rear there looks to be a deep hole, then towards his front hr is also pretty bad. 


















I was told not to bring him to a pet vet because they aren't very smart with these cases, but I can't find a wild animal vet. :/ I e-mailed the shelter for a place, but no respnse yet.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww, poor little dude doesn't look so good.  I would call a regular vet. A bunny is a bunny ya know?! It wouldn't matter as far as treatment goes....IF you really want to treat the ******. 

Out here on the farm we see this a lot. We have 2 cats that will go after little bunnies and the dog... :roll: He chases ALL the bunnies.
We never take them for treatment tho, I guess we just see it as the circle of life and let the sick/injured bunnies go where they will have a chance.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

That happens at our place all the time. They (the dogs/cats) usually finish the job, but once last year I found one that was similar to yours and still alive so I took it to our local vet and he euthanized it for me for five bucks. I wouldn't let the poor little guy suffer anymore.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there a wildlife rehab center near you? They would take the bunny. If not, call a vet and see if they could take a look at it....gosh the poor thing! Glad you rescued it. Don't let him suffer tho. But, well, that is another reason why I NEVER let my dogs run loose.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

No offence but I would just make the bunny comfortable.. Its really hard to safe tsave wild rabbits and most of them always die.. Even at the rehab centers.. I would just give him a box and make him comfortable... Or you could just end his suffering like we normally do...


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i would look up a wildlife rehab center in the yellow pages..
but if the little guy doesnt make it, just make him as comfortable and stress-free as possible :wink: 

that bunny is so darn cute!!! kudos to your aunt for rescuing it


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

We are going to have him put down. Along with the 2 punctures we also found maggots in him.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, sorry you couldn't save the little fellow. At least you tried.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that is the best thing to do, there really is not point on sending a wild rabbit to a rescue center, it will die there, it's all part of life living on a farm, our dog cought about 10 of them last year (not bad for a blind dog) we cought him and set them free.


----------

